# Problème identifiant



## marine.78 (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté un iPad hier. J'ai crée un compte pour pouvoir avoir accès à App Store... Mais quand je met mon identifiant et mon mot de passe ils me mettent : cet identifiant à été désactivé pour des raisons de sécurité. Touchez réinitialiser pour réinitialiser votre compte. Ce que je fais . Je suis toute leurs instructions et quand je retourne sur App Store avec mon nouveau mot de passe ils me remettent le même texte. Quelqu'un a t-il déjà eu le même problème ?  Comment le résoudre ? Merci


----------



## Lauange (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

Est ce que tu a activé ton compte par le biais du mail que tu a reçu lors de la création du compte ?


----------



## marine.78 (21 Octobre 2012)

Oui. Et j'ai aussi essayer par le biais des questions personnelles .


----------



## Lauange (21 Octobre 2012)

Alors là, je ne vois pas.


----------



## marine.78 (21 Octobre 2012)

D'accord. Merci quand même


----------

